
Disclosure of Additional Security Fix in WordPress 4.7.2 - jgrahamc
https://make.wordpress.org/core/2017/02/01/disclosure-of-additional-security-fix-in-wordpress-4-7-2/
======
jgrahamc
The following Cloudflare blog post addresses the same issue:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/protecting-everyone-from-
wordpre...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/protecting-everyone-from-wordpress-
content-injection/)

